# Spell check?



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

Would it be possible to add spell check option to the form we use when we post threads? I don't know the specifics about technology limitations, but I would appreciate having one! 

Susan


----------



## garryknight

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to add spell check option to the form we use when we post threads?


Our beloved webmaster (Mike) is away for a while but I'm sure he'll give this some thought when he gets back. From what I know this kind of thing can only be done if it's already part of the software. But Mike might know different.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Suzzzenn and Garry,

I've reviewed the vBulletin materials.  They don't seem to have this built into the software.

A few additional points-


1. If you used a spell-checker, it would reject many of the words we discuss here.  Spell-checkers typically include only the most common words, so we would see a lot of "false negatives".

2. You are free to copy/paste your text into your existing office applications for spell-checking.  I've tried it. It works.

3.  Spell-checking is just a bit outside the current scope of the forums.  That doesn't mean you cannot spell check a word...the dictionaries assist that.

4. If it were an automatic spell-checker, that checks as you type, it would slow things down.  Most users seem to want very quick responses for all the forums and especially for dictionary queries.
Finally, I believe we have had this request, and answers from Mike, previously.  You might try the Search function for additional details.

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

Thanks for considering the request. Using the WR site as a resource isn't possible when I am writing a post because once I do a search, I lose whatever I have written. It's not a big problem though, I can use my paper dictionary. It's probably "better for me" anyway. I hadn't realized how much I've grown to depend on my spell check!

Susan


----------



## cuchuflete

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for considering the request. Using the WR site as a resource isn't possible when I am writing a post because once I do a search, I lose whatever I have written. It's not a big problem though, I can use my paper dictionary. It's probably "better for me" anyway. I hadn't realized how much I've grown to depend on my spell check!
> 
> Susan



Hi Suzzzenn,

There may be help for your problem.  I don't know what your computer setup is like, but most (!) browsers can be configured to allow new web pages to open in a new window.  Thus, when I'm writing a post like this, and look up a word in the WR dictionary, that dictionary opens in a new window.  

Also, some browsers, including Safari, Mozzilla, Firefox, allow for so-called 'tabbed browsing" in which you can have lots of pages open concurrently.
If you would like more details, send me a PM or post here with the details of your computer configuration, and I'm sure we can help you overcome this issue, at least in part.  

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## Whodunit

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Would it be possible to add spell check option to the form we use when we post threads? I don't know the specifics about technology limitations, but I would appreciate having one!
> 
> Susan



Hm, I'm using a Google toolbar. And there's an option which allows to check my posts myself. But I hate it, because so I won't improve any knowledge of a language, as Cuchu has already said correctly. You could download this toolbar on Google.com and use it. It works for me.


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Cuchu and Who, 

Thanks for the ideas! 

Susan


----------



## asm

I am sure that Mike and moderators have talked about this before, the possibility of having a spell checker for writing the posts. Is this possible? Will that be a reality? 

I am not familiar with all the computational stuff required to have it, but I see that word processors and e-mail software have them regularly.

Any comments?


----------



## alc112

That tool (feature?) exists. Look at this images from other forum that uses the same software (I guess)
http://xs40.xs.to/pics/05316/1111111.JPG
http://xs40.xs.to/pics/05316/222222222222222.JPG
http://xs40.xs.to/pics/05316/33333333.JPG


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> That tool (feature?) exists. Look at this images from other forum that uses the same software (I guess)
> http://xs40.xs.to/pics/05316/1111111.JPG
> http://xs40.xs.to/pics/05316/222222222222222.JPG
> http://xs40.xs.to/pics/05316/33333333.JPG



Thanks for the info ALC.  In future posts like this, please provide the link, rather than just a picture of the screen.

I've checked into spelchek, and it would either cost WR a substantial amount of money, or come with banner advertising! Further, it would require software maintenance with every change in either spelchek software or vBulletin software.

Finally, one of your examples shows that it thinks 'kbps' is erroneous.  Hmmmm....

The major application spell-checkers in both SP and EN typically think lots of words in the WR dictionaries are "wrong". This is hardly a time-saving solution. 

Tabbed browsing or a simple copy/paste of a post to a word processor addresses the need, without subjecting us to banner ads.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## panjandrum

If I'm preparing a long post I do it in Word, then cut and paste to WR. That gets me all the spllchckr I want. Unfortunately, it makes the WR post come out all spacy. I've set up a special template with no extra spaces between paragraphs, but it still comes out odd. like this one. Any suggestions?

A spull chicker here would need to be optional - lots of posts are deliberately using wrong spellings to make points.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eye agree with Pan's last point.   

However, I (personally) don't like relying on spell-checkers, unless I am writing a paper for school. Call me corny, but I believe that part of the process of learning in this forum IS some of the spelling mistakes that are made. Witnessing others' mistakes is humbling, and helps the learning process.


----------



## meili

I agree with Venus! (Guess you can call me corny, too  )
From other post!


----------



## panjandrum

I only use the Word spell checker to detect typografical erorrs.  I have no problem with my speling as long as I tipe karefelly.


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:
			
		

> If I'm preparing a long post I do it in Word, then cut and paste to WR. That gets me all the spllchckr I want. Unfortunately, it makes the WR post come out all spacy. I've set up a special template with no extra spaces between paragraphs, but it still comes out odd. like this one. Any suggestions?
> 
> A spull chicker here would need to be optional - lots of posts are deliberately using wrong spellings to make points.



A few random thoughts Panj,

1. Prepare the post in WR, then copy/paste to Word just for a spell
2. The only thing odd about the linked post was the extra line space.  Try "preview post", delete needless lines as necessary, "Submit Reply".
3. Ditch Word and use WordPerfect, if the current version still has "show codes".  Wonderful feature.  
4. Alternative to #3: save as a .txt file.  then copy/paste.  That may eliminate the hidden Word format codes.  .rtf may also work.  
5. Damn the torpedoes! Post it without sproulclucking, and let other purple feel self-important wen they point out your errrrrz.   

Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Eye agree with Pan's last point.
> 
> However, I (personally) don't like relying on spell-checkers, unless I am writing a paper for school. Call me corny, but I believe that part of the process of learning in this forum IS some of the spelling mistakes that are made. Witnessing others' mistakes is humbling, and helps the learning process.


 Believe it or not, Nic, I learn a lot from using a word processor's spell-check in English! In Spanish it's not worth it, mainly because there are so many words that are spelled similarly and for that reason the program doesn't catch most mistakes. However, in English the spelling is harder and I'm galaxies away from mastering it. 

besiños


----------



## panjandrum

I had done the preview (usually do anyway) and was not able to get rid of the spaciness. But I just went back in, and had no bother. Brain must have been soft earlier. I like to do long posts in Word because it is my day-job norm so needs no thinking - and the window is bigger. I'll try again soon - looks like I should have no problem really


----------



## Joelline

Are there any plans in the near or distant future to add a spellcheck feature to the advanced mode posts? I mean the smilies are cute, but I'd trade half-of them for a spell check device! A spell checker would save me time every time I have to look up--again--"accommodate" (accomodate?)!! And it would certainly solve the problem of non-standard usage don't u think? Thanx!

I know: we foreros are a pushy lot!


----------



## danielfranco

Hey, that's a great idea! I'd trade the whole lot of smilies for it!! As it stands, I have to have a second browser window open to be able to double-check spelling every time I post something... (and I still manage to mess everything up by typing a million typos per post)


----------



## Joelline

Ah, well, it was just a dream I had!  "The key to happiness is having dreams."  And the key to maturity is learning that you can't have everything you dream of having!

Thank you both for the response.
Joelline


----------



## ireney

Well I use the Opera spell-checker (only sometimes  as is evident by the enormous amount of typos still out there in my posts). I've downloaded only the Greek, the GB and US English (Energize vs Energise, Color vs Colour being only two of the differences) and the French one.

However, using any spell-checker for anything more than correcting typos is detrimental, as I see it, to learning how to spell correctly. In addition to that the spell-checkers won't recognise some words  (you wouldn't believe the number of Greek words I have to add to the Word spell-checker) , can very well prompt you to change a correct word to what they "consider" correct and, since they check only spelling, cannot be trusted to help you produce a perfect post.


----------

